# Wheeleri the New GTP???



## buck (May 19, 2009)

Just came across this US based website. They are selling Wheeleri for $250 each!!!

It would seem that like GTP's, Wheeleri are going to be much more expensive here than what they are OS.

http://bgr.cc/v2/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=34&Itemid=51


Mick


----------



## Retic (May 19, 2009)

The price here is absurd.


----------



## buck (May 19, 2009)

I totally agree with you there!!!!

They had some for sale at the Wild Expo recently starting at $2200 from memory and went up depending on the size of the animal.


----------



## zoolander (May 19, 2009)

buck said:


> Just came across this US based website. They are selling Wheeleri for $250 each!!!
> 
> It would seem that like GTP's, Wheeleri are going to be much more expensive here than what they are OS.
> 
> ...


 
the difference is that the gtp's were/are legally imported in large numbers from indonesia whereas wheeleri were smuggled out of australia in large numbers to create breeding stock. nonetheless, they are now cheaper because so many people easily breed them so there are many of them available. the price of wheeleri will come tumbling down here when the number of people who have acquired them begin to breed them here. and gtp's would still be very expensive here if thousands of them weren't smuggled into australia. although still asking more than os, not many selling any. when a lot of people start breeding the fresh imports, the price here will be comparable with os, just so they can move them.


----------



## buck (May 19, 2009)

zoolander said:


> the difference is that the gtp's were/are legally imported in large numbers from indonesia whereas wheeleri were smuggled out of australia in large numbers to create breeding stock. nonetheless, they are now cheaper because so many people easily breed them so there are many of them available. the price of wheeleri will come tumbling down here when the number of people who have acquired them begin to breed them here. and gtp's would still be very expensive here if thousands of them weren't smuggled into australia. although still asking more than os, not many selling any. when a lot of people start breeding the fresh imports, the price here will be comparable with os, just so they can move them.


 
From what I've been reading it is illegal to export out of Indonesia. It is however "overlooked" if you have enough money.

I find it amazing that Wheeleri have really only just come into the hobby here and they have obviously been OS for long enough for large numbers to have been bred. This was more the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (May 19, 2009)

Pretty!!


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (May 19, 2009)

Yea crazy seem to be selling for 5-6k for a breeding pair :shock:


----------



## zoolander (May 19, 2009)

buck said:


> From what I've been reading it is illegal to export out of Indonesia. It is however "overlooked" if you have enough money.


 
you're reading crappola....checkout bushmasters, captive farmed second generation captive bred can get CITES permits. nothing to do with being 'overlooked'.

when wheeleri first went on the market os they were around euro6k only about 4 years ago.


----------



## buck (May 19, 2009)

zoolander said:


> you're reading crappola....checkout bushmasters, captive farmed second generation captive bred can get CITES permits. nothing to do with being 'overlooked'.
> 
> when wheeleri first went on the market os they were around euro6k only about 4 years ago.


 
Yeah ok my bad. Was thinking more about the dodgy activities from Indonesia's end and passing off wild caught as captive bred and for some reason had a recolection that the pay offs extended to exporting.


----------



## Kirby (May 19, 2009)

well, get your revenge. go to the farmer market and buy a Galah for $30.


----------



## Kirby (May 19, 2009)

i also find it funny, they already have 'colour morphs' of the species, and have for years.. lol.


----------



## Australis (May 19, 2009)

Kirby said:


> i also find it funny, they already have 'colour morphs' of the species, and have for years.. lol.



Hows that amazing? ... morphs are plucked from the bush just as easy as normals specimens.


----------

